# FREE 5-7 Sept. The Breadwinners (A Family Saga)



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa.

*A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations. *



It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

*If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners*

REVIEW
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.

Links to worldwide purchases.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jan, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds like an interesting story! We recently visited South Africa, but missed seeing Durban. I have very fond memories of your beautiful country though. I'm excited to check out your book!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> Sounds like an interesting story! We recently visited South Africa, but missed seeing Durban. I have very fond memories of your beautiful country though. I'm excited to check out your book!


Hi Holly,
Sorry you missed Durban on your visit to SA.  Were you here for the Soccer World Cup? The Breadwinners gives quite a bit of Durban's history, and also the history of the baking industry, where I worked in R&D for 12 years. Hope you'll enjoy the book.
Regards
Jan


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> THE BREADWINNERS​A family saga set in South Africa​
> It is 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when he discovers that his friend and business partner, Lucas Connelly, has become engaged to Addy Brody, the woman whom he hoped to marry himself. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the unattractive daughter of a wealthy Durban businessman. When she finds she is pregnant, her father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles, Lucas, and Miles Davenport their former employer. The story spans a period of fifty years and leads us through the fortunes, joys and sorrows, successes and failures of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, and the isolation of South Africa.
> 
> The story includes much information about the history of Durban and the baking industry.
> ...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Breadwinners made it into the Kindle top 100 for family saga


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got a 2nd 5 star review for The Breadwinners - so exciting


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_The Breadwinners_ was featured on The Frugal e-reader, and I did an author to author interview
http://www.joparfitt.com/


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A quick reminder that the FREE offer expires on the 18th December. Not sure how the time zone works so I'm posting it now in case you would like to take advantage.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to comments from my Kindle Select freebie I am now having a new cover designed. Should be up in a few days.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

New cover for _The Breadwinners _now up.

Made it through the pitch stage of the 2012 ABNA awards.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Made it to the ABNA quarter finals and received this lovely review.  


ABNA Expert Reviewer

What is the strongest aspect of this excerpt?

I thoroughly enjoyed this excerpt. Charles is a conflicted man, a flawed hero, and the author nimbly renders the inner conflict regarding his seduction of Hilde and his pride in the resultant paternity, as well as his lovelorn abjection. Character development is pitch-perfect. The narrative tension is growing steadily. The pace and rhythm is lyrical, and the local color/environment is vivid. This author knows how to write an entertaining and substantial narrative. 


What is your overall opinion of this excerpt? 

From what I have read, this is ready to be published. I was hooked from the first page by the writing and by the character of Charles. The author pays attention to detail and local color, creating an environment of dimensional characters and conflicts. The prose is muscular and the mood and tone are spot-on. Moreover, I was intrigued by secondary characters, for example the obese Benjamin, who fears the potential violence of his father. There is nuanced foreshadowing here. The author is also portraying the prejudices of South Africa with subtlety. I would certainly want to read the rest of this story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

In response to reader comments I have now changed the ending/final chapter to give greater reader satisfaction  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_The Breadwinners_ is featured in Author of the Week in Tracey Alley's World. 4/1/13 

http://traceyalley.weebly.com/author-of-the-week.html


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_The Breadwinners_ will soon be available as a paperback with CreateSpace - so watch this space


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Breadwinners is now available in print 

http://www.amazon.com/Breadwinners-Family-Saga-Jan-Hurst-Nicholson/dp/1492290599/ref=sr_1_2_title_1_pap?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1389370213&sr=1-2&keywords=The+Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Durban is one of SA's favourite holiday destinations. Don't forget to visit us and see the setting for _The Breadwinners_


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

People seem more impressed when you show them a print copy of a book than seeing it as an e-book. Now have a list of friends who want to borrow my proof copy to read


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is mid-summer and hot and humid in Durban. I can't imagine what it must have been like in the 1920s when _The Breadwinners_ is set. No fridges or air-conditioning


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_Chapter one_

There were many reasons why Charles McGill would remember the night he first took Hilde Richter. He could never think of it as the night they first made love, for he would never learn to love her. A resigned tolerance was the closest he would ever manage.
It was New Year's Eve 1923 - his first Hogmanay in Durban's sub-tropical heat. Charles was missing the cold northern climes of his native Scotland, and a family for which distance had made his heart grow unusually fond. But this only partially explained his being more than a little drunk. 
While stopping by to deliver the Richter family's New Year stollen bread he had been mistaken for an invited guest, anonymous amongst the gentry who were spilling out onto the veranda and lawns in search of cooler air. 
A glass of fruit punch was eagerly placed in his hand by the host's daughter. He swallowed it untasted, hoping to deaden the pain of betrayal that threatened to overwhelm him.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to Look Inside


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hovering attentively, Hilde quickly re-filled his glass. Heavy, his sister would have uncharitably described her.  Aye, she was fuller and more rounded than the pretty lassies he was used to tumbling in the heather back home. Home, where they’ll all be having a bonnie time and ready to bring in the haggis, not like this stilted lot, prim and proper and all false bonhomie. 
Hilde was at his side again, guiding him towards the tables laden with food, giggling and simpering in a tipsy attempt at flirtation.
It was too hot and humid to eat, and he quenched his thirst with another glass of the alcoholic punch. The ice had long ago melted, and the warm drink conversely increased his thirst; and the alcohol his torment. Why had Addy betrayed him?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The print version is now available on Amazon and CreateSpace.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is on a countdown deal at* 99c *for six days starting 29th March. Hope you can take advantage .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now back to the original price of $2.99 (unless you're in SA where it is $4.99   )


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

End of Easter bump


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you buy a print copy you get the e-book version at a reduced rate.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Book Match gets you a reduced rate e-book if you buy the print copy.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

As it is the end of the month you could even borrow it


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Durban is 'gearing up' for the Top Gear festival in two weeks.  Nothing to do with the book - just thought I'd tell you.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Breadwinners (a family saga) will be 99p on Amazon.UK until 17th June. Hope you can take advantage.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0042P5HCK


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Had a good response from the countdown, so hope to do it again in 3 months.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Many thanks to the readers who took advantage of the countdown.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sales tailing off after the countdown - looking forward to doing another one


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I think everyone has gorged themselves on the KU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Google alerts seem to be working again as they found a review on a blog!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Will have to do a Google search to see if I've missed any more reviews on blogs.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Friend arriving next week from UK  . Haven't seen her for over 30 years - and she's never seen my books!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Can't believe friend has been and gone already. We started school together over 60 years ago. Did so much talking she never had time to do any reading!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Durban blowing hot and cold at the moment.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Breadwinners (A Family Saga of Love, Lust and Betrayal)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll get a chance to Look Inside


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Available as a paperback if you're thinking about Christmas gifts


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm doing a Goodreads Giveaway of the paperback copy (ends 23rd January 2015). To enter https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/116944-the-breadwinners-a-family-saga

Hope you can pop across and enter to win a copy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Win a print copy. Ends on January 23rd

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/116944-the-breadwinners-a-family-saga


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I suppose everyone is too busy ricocheting around the shops to be checking out books  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now that you've spent all your money, perhaps you are thinking of winning a print book


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Giveaway ends on 23rd January 2015


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only four days left to win a copy.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who entered the Giveaway. The winner Goodreads chose lives approx 3 miles from where I originally come from in the UK


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope some of the readers who marked it 'to read' will eventually get round to reading it  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Going to be giving a talk on publishing e-books. I also have a few print copies, so hoping to sell a few.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

120 000 words for only  $2.99


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Still haven't heard if the Goodreads Giveaway winner has received her book.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now that Trevor Noah has become known in the US perhaps readers will know where South Africa is.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Book Report tells me that this month The Breadwinners and But Can You Drink the Water? are vying for my bestseller of the month  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Links to worldwide purchases


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Breadwinners (A Family Saga of Love, Lust and Betrayal)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the daughter of a wealthy businessman. When Hilde finds she is pregnant her father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract.

It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles, Lucas Connelly, and Miles Davenport their former employer. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six decades and leads us through the successes and failures of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years and the isolation of South Africa.

2012 ABNA quarter finalist
ABNA Expert Reviewer 
What is the strongest aspect of this excerpt? 
I thoroughly enjoyed this excerpt. Charles is a conflicted man, a flawed hero, and the author nimbly renders the inner conflict regarding his seduction of Hilde and his pride in the resultant paternity, as well as his lovelorn abjection. Character development is pitch-perfect. The narrative tension is growing steadily. The pace and rhythm is lyrical, and the local color/environment is vivid. This author knows how to write an entertaining and substantial narrative.

What is your overall opinion of this excerpt? 
I was hooked from the first page by the writing and by the character of Charles. The author pays attention to detail and local color, creating an environment of dimensional characters and conflicts. The prose is muscular and the mood and tone are spot-on. Moreover, I was intrigued by secondary characters, for example the obese Benjamin, who fears the potential violence of his father. There is nuanced foreshadowing here. The author is also portraying the prejudices of South Africa with subtlety. I would certainly want to read the rest of this story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take a Look Inside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It was a runner-up in the Writers' Circle novel comp (several years ago   )


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Saturday newspaper had an article about the history of the bakery where I worked and based the novel on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that The Breadwinners is also available to borrow .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can borrow it as a prime member, or in the KU programme


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you enjoy stories about revenge, then give The Breadwinners a try.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's getting close to the end of the month so you could always use your Prime Club borrow  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is also available in print


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also available in print.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A family saga set in Durban, South Africa.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to Lucas Connelly his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles, Lucas Connelly, and Miles Davenport their former employer. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six decades and leads us through the successes and failures of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years and the isolation of South Africa.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Tweaked Blurb

An epic family saga set in South Africa. 

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations. 

It is New Year’s Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the daughter of a wealthy businessman. 

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined. 

The Breadwinners covers six decades and leads us through the successes and failures of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years and the isolation of South Africa. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll 'Look Inside' for a preview.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa. 

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations. 

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the daughter of a wealthy businessman. 

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined. 

The Breadwinners covers six decades and leads us through the successes and failures of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years and the isolation of South Africa. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also available in print


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take the opportunity to 'Look Inside'.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you think this needs a new cover?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also available in print for those who like to give books as gifts.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you can take a Look Inside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Still time to order a print copy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is set in South Africa and begins on New Year's Eve 1923


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa. 

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations. 

It is New Year’s Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman. 

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined. 

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa. 

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year�s Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.



worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa. 

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman. 

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined. 

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa.

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa.

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.

The Breadwinners (A Family Saga of Love, Lust and Revenge)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa. 

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman. 

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined. 

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa. 

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget it's 'free' with KU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa.

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman. 

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined. 

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman. 

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined. 

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman. 

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined. 

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman. 

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined. 

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

2012 ABNA quarter finalist

ABNA Expert Reviewer 
What is the strongest aspect of this excerpt? 
I thoroughly enjoyed this excerpt. Charles is a conflicted man, a flawed hero, and the author nimbly renders the inner conflict regarding his seduction of Hilde and his pride in the resultant paternity, as well as his lovelorn abjection. Character development is pitch-perfect. The narrative tension is growing steadily. The pace and rhythm is lyrical, and the local color/environment is vivid. This author knows how to write an entertaining and substantial narrative.

What is your overall opinion of this excerpt? 
I was hooked from the first page by the writing and by the character of Charles. The author pays attention to detail and local color, creating an environment of dimensional characters and conflicts. The prose is muscular and the mood and tone are spot-on. Moreover, I was intrigued by secondary characters, for example the obese Benjamin, who fears the potential violence of his father. There is nuanced foreshadowing here. The author is also portraying the prejudices of South Africa with subtlety. I would certainly want to read the rest of this story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman. 

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined. 

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

ABNA Expert Reviewer 
What is the strongest aspect of this excerpt? 
I thoroughly enjoyed this excerpt. Charles is a conflicted man, a flawed hero, and the author nimbly renders the inner conflict regarding his seduction of Hilde and his pride in the resultant paternity, as well as his lovelorn abjection. Character development is pitch-perfect. The narrative tension is growing steadily. The pace and rhythm is lyrical, and the local color/environment is vivid. This author knows how to write an entertaining and substantial narrative. 

What is your overall opinion of this excerpt? 
I was hooked from the first page by the writing and by the character of Charles. The author pays attention to detail and local color, creating an environment of dimensional characters and conflicts. The prose is muscular and the mood and tone are spot-on. Moreover, I was intrigued by secondary characters, for example the obese Benjamin, who fears the potential violence of his father. There is nuanced foreshadowing here. The author is also portraying the prejudices of South Africa with subtlety. I would certainly want to read the rest of this story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

ABNA Expert Reviewer 
What is the strongest aspect of this excerpt? 
I thoroughly enjoyed this excerpt. Charles is a conflicted man, a flawed hero, and the author nimbly renders the inner conflict regarding his seduction of Hilde and his pride in the resultant paternity, as well as his lovelorn abjection. Character development is pitch-perfect. The narrative tension is growing steadily. The pace and rhythm is lyrical, and the local color/environment is vivid. This author knows how to write an entertaining and substantial narrative.

What is your overall opinion of this excerpt? 
I was hooked from the first page by the writing and by the character of Charles. The author pays attention to detail and local color, creating an environment of dimensional characters and conflicts. The prose is muscular and the mood and tone are spot-on. Moreover, I was intrigued by secondary characters, for example the obese Benjamin, who fears the potential violence of his father. There is nuanced foreshadowing here. The author is also portraying the prejudices of South Africa with subtlety. I would certainly want to read the rest of this story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman. 

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined. 

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Initial reviews of the excerpt from the ABNA awards.

ABNA Expert Reviewer 
What is the strongest aspect of this excerpt? 
I thoroughly enjoyed this excerpt. Charles is a conflicted man, a flawed hero, and the author nimbly renders the inner conflict regarding his seduction of Hilde and his pride in the resultant paternity, as well as his lovelorn abjection. Character development is pitch-perfect. The narrative tension is growing steadily. The pace and rhythm is lyrical, and the local color/environment is vivid. This author knows how to write an entertaining and substantial narrative.

What is your overall opinion of this excerpt? 
I was hooked from the first page by the writing and by the character of Charles. The author pays attention to detail and local color, creating an environment of dimensional characters and conflicts. The prose is muscular and the mood and tone are spot-on. Moreover, I was intrigued by secondary characters, for example the obese Benjamin, who fears the potential violence of his father. There is nuanced foreshadowing here. The author is also portraying the prejudices of South Africa with subtlety. I would certainly want to read the rest of this story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book will be on 99c COUNTDOWN DEAL from 16th to 19th June



An epic family saga set in South Africa.

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

COUNTDOWN DEAL 15-19 JUNE 2017 99c/99p (available in the US and UK) Usual price is $3.99



An epic family saga set in South Africa.

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

The Breadwinners (A Family Saga of Love, Lust and Revenge)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who took advantage of the 99c countdown.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa. 

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations. 

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman. 

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined. 

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take advantage and check out the Look Inside if you enjoy family sagas.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a print copy and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa.

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

2012 ABNA quarter finalist
ABNA Expert Reviewer 
What is the strongest aspect of this excerpt? 
I thoroughly enjoyed this excerpt. Charles is a conflicted man, a flawed hero, and the author nimbly renders the inner conflict regarding his seduction of Hilde and his pride in the resultant paternity, as well as his lovelorn abjection. Character development is pitch-perfect. The narrative tension is growing steadily. The pace and rhythm is lyrical, and the local color/environment is vivid. This author knows how to write an entertaining and substantial narrative.

What is your overall opinion of this excerpt? 
I was hooked from the first page by the writing and by the character of Charles. The author pays attention to detail and local color, creating an environment of dimensional characters and conflicts. The prose is muscular and the mood and tone are spot-on. Moreover, I was intrigued by secondary characters, for example the obese Benjamin, who fears the potential violence of his father. There is nuanced foreshadowing here. The author is also portraying the prejudices of South Africa with subtlety. I would certainly want to read the rest of this story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa.



A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

2012 ABNA quarter finalist
ABNA Expert Reviewer 
What is the strongest aspect of this excerpt? 
I thoroughly enjoyed this excerpt. Charles is a conflicted man, a flawed hero, and the author nimbly renders the inner conflict regarding his seduction of Hilde and his pride in the resultant paternity, as well as his lovelorn abjection. Character development is pitch-perfect. The narrative tension is growing steadily. The pace and rhythm is lyrical, and the local color/environment is vivid. This author knows how to write an entertaining and substantial narrative.

What is your overall opinion of this excerpt? 
I was hooked from the first page by the writing and by the character of Charles. The author pays attention to detail and local color, creating an environment of dimensional characters and conflicts. The prose is muscular and the mood and tone are spot-on. Moreover, I was intrigued by secondary characters, for example the obese Benjamin, who fears the potential violence of his father. There is nuanced foreshadowing here. The author is also portraying the prejudices of South Africa with subtlety. I would certainly want to read the rest of this story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the print version and get the ebook FREE (on Amazon.com)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you buy the print version you get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners



Buy the print version and get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is set in South Africa, but the main characters are immigrants.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you buy the paperback on Amazon.com you get the ebook FREE 

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you buy the paperback on Amazon.com you get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Breadwinners is enrolled in KU so you can read it for 'free'.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Breadwinners is enrolled in KU so you can read it for 'free'.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Breadwinners is enrolled in KU so you can read it for 'free'.

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Breadwinners is enrolled in KU so you can read it for 'free'.

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Breadwinners is enrolled in KU so you can read it for 'free'.

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman. 

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined. 

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.



When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.



When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*An epic family saga set in South Africa*

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.



When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers. If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

REVIEW
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Breadwinners : A Family Saga is reduced to 99c/99p until 27th March. Hope you can take advantage of the offer.



*REVIEW*
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An epic family saga set in South Africa.

*A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations. *



It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

*If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners*

REVIEW
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*An epic family saga set in South Africa. *

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.



It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

*REVIEW*
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*An epic family saga set in South Africa. *

A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.



It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

*REVIEW*
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.*



It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

*REVIEW*
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.*



It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

*REVIEW*
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

*REVIEW*
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.

(sorry, link-maker isn't working.  click on link in signature to go to the Amazon page )


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.



When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

*REVIEW*
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman._



When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

*REVIEW*
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*FREE "The Breadwinners (A Family Saga)" from 11-15 July on all Amazon websites.*



In 1923 Charles McGill leaves his native Scotland for a new life in South Africa. As a penniless immigrant baker he meets Addy Brody and falls in love. Determined to make a success of his new life he plans to open his own bakery and make Addy his wife. But when Addy announces her engagement to Lucas Connelly, Charles is devastated. On New Year's Eve he finds himself the worse for drink and seduces the daughter of a local businessman. When she finds she is pregnant her father offers Charles the opportunity to open his own bakery if he will make an honest woman of his daughter and marry her. Charles readily agrees and it is the beginning of a business and family rivalry that spans three generations.

Please share with friends who may enjoy reading family sagas.&#128512; This link should take you to your Amazon website, or click on the book cover.
http://getbook.at/Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*An epic family saga set in South Africa.*

_A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations._



It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

REVIEW
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*An epic family saga set in South Africa.*

_A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations._



It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

*REVIEW*
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*An epic family saga set in South Africa.*

_A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations._



It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

*REVIEW*
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.
Modify message


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*An epic family saga set in South Africa.*

_A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations._



It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

*REVIEW*
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*An epic family saga set in South Africa.*

_A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations._



It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners

*REVIEW*
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Grab a copy while it's FREE 5-8 April. *  

An epic family saga set in South Africa.

*A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.*



It is New Year's Eve 1924 and the fiery and volatile Charles McGill is devastated when the woman he loves announces her engagement to the mild-mannered Lucas Connelly, his friend and co-worker. Charles drowns his sorrow in drink and seduces Hilde Richter, the spinster daughter of a wealthy businessman.

When Hilde finds she is pregnant her desperate father offers to set up the penniless Charles with his own bakery if he will marry her. Charles readily agrees and, unknown to Hilde, the two men draw up a contract. It is the beginning of a bitter rivalry between Charles and Lucas, and their vengeful former employer, Miles Davenport. A rivalry that fractures families, tests love and loyalty, and comes at a cost that Charles could never have imagined.

The Breadwinners covers six tumultuous decades and leads us through the ruthless and cutthroat business dealings of the three families as they survive the great depression, the war years, the isolation of South Africa and the advent of company takeovers.

*If you like historical fiction set in exotic locations, and enjoy authors such as Barbara Taylor Bradford, Catherine Gaskin and Belva Plain then grab a copy of The Breadwinners*

REVIEW
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*REVIEW*
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
I originally downloaded this as a sample but had to purchase it as soon as I got to the end.

I've always loved a good multi-generational saga and read a lot of them back in the 70s and 80s. I'm glad I jumped back into the genre with The Breadwinners.

The story follows three families with bakeries in South Africa. There is intense rivalry, some of it caused by love or lack thereof, and others by revenge. There are enough twists and backstabbing, love and lust, functional families and dysfunctional families to keep the story moving right along and the author wound up the storylines so that I could see how the families would continue on. 

*A spurned lover marries for money and ignites a family feud of betrayal and revenge that spans three generations.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

To celebrate 'Read a Book Day' I've made ALL my books FREE on Amazon from 5-7 Sept (except The Race). You can see them on my Amazon author page, or double click on the links in my signature. 😊


----------

